# If it ain't one thing, it's another..



## wolfboi823 (May 11, 2021)

So I work a split shift, which is fun, I actually enjoy it, no complaints. In fact, I absolutely love my new job. 

But you know, when the universe wants you to pay, he'll make you pay. 

Yesterday I had a jackokope cut me off and drive very erratically. So naturally, first chance I got, I passed him and safely got far away. Thought I was safe, went down the truck road I use to get to work, get to my turning spot with my turn signal engaged at the legal and wait about a minute in total waiting for my chance. Then out of nowhere BAM. The SAME FLIPPIN' VEHICLE REAR ENDS ME AND TOTALS MY VEHICLE, IN THE RAIN. I called the police and got everything sorted, ended up walking the rest of the way to work and explaining why I was late. When I was coming to my spot to turn I looked in the rearview, and the coast was completely clear, which means I didn't see a vehicle at all, which means the person came around the bend and drove about 200-300 yards with me sitting there and still hit me. Thankfully I'm fine. Even made sure he got out of his smoking vehicle safe to ensure he didn't suffocate or get burnt up. Called the police and now am going through the insurance rigamarole. 

Thankfully, I'm completely uninjured. Just angry and a teeny bit shook up. The used car market is very meh right now, and I have to get a new car seat for my little one because after a collision it's impossible to say it's safe now. I was the only one in the vehicle, which I think is the best for me and the other individual. I tell y'all what, if it ain't one thing, it's another. 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Sometimes it definitely feels like that, doesn’t it? I’m glad to hear that you and whoever that guy was were unharmed. Sounds like he basically hit the only thing he could hit anywhere in sight. Crappy for the vehicles and the market is junk right now. Insurance companies seem to take for freaking ever getting that all situated too.
That old universe though, definitely works in mysterious ways. Might just be that guy was drunk as a skunk (sounds like it) and your unwilling participation in taking his car off the road might have just saved the life, or lives, of someone else. Still sucks big time though, I’ll give ya that. Sorry brother. Just keep keepin’ on, sometimes that’s the best we can do. 👊


----------



## wolfboi823 (May 11, 2021)

Sandstorm said:


> Sometimes it definitely feels like that, doesn’t it? I’m glad to hear that you and whoever that guy was were unharmed. Sounds like he basically hit the only thing he could hit anywhere in sight. Crappy for the vehicles and the market is junk right now. Insurance companies seem to take for freaking ever getting that all situated too.
> That old universe though, definitely works in mysterious ways. Might just be that guy was drunk as a skunk (sounds like it) and your unwilling participation in taking his car off the road might have just saves the life, or lives, of someone else. Still sucks big time though, I’ll give ya that. Sorry brother. Just keep keepin’ on, sometimes that’s the best we can do.


That's the way to look at it, my wife pointed out that if it wasn't me, it could of been a pedestrian, a pregnant lady, or anybody. 

I honestly think he was on something, but he admitted fault, so even if he was on something or drinking, he was at least not a jackwagon about it. 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Glad you are okay and have better days ahead. Still sucks when days like that happen, but better days do follow the crappy ones. Head up and enjoy make sure to enjoy the next good one.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

I feel your pain, last fall I was diving on a main road, obeying all traffic laws and bam, another driver blows a stop sign and hits me. Luckily no one way hurt and the car behind me was a state trooper who saw everything and gave a detailed report to the crash investigators. My brother and I were able to get the car road worthy again and are still looking for a replacement, but the market sucks right now so driving the old car till the wheels fall off lol.

It is scary that you can do everything right and still get involved in an accident.


----------



## wolfboi823 (May 11, 2021)

raventree78 said:


> I feel your pain, last fall I was diving on a main road, obeying all traffic laws and bam, another driver blows a stop sign and hits me. Luckily no one way hurt and the car behind me was a state trooper who saw everything and gave a detailed report to the crash investigators. My brother and I were able to get the car road worthy again and are still looking for a replacement, but the market sucks right now so driving the old car till the wheels fall off lol.
> 
> It is scary that you can do everything right and still get involved in an accident.


We did get lucky, in the sense apparently the adjusters from his insurance company are giving fair value if totaled due to a class action against them not too long ago. 

Although they said they was going to do it Monday and just gave us a call that they're going to be showing up here soon, so who knows what to believe. Luckily my wife was already going down there to do a go over of the vehicle in order get the our stuff, and her granddaddy's Braves vanity plate.

Thing that makes me feel the worst about all this was that was her inheritance from him 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Glad you are not hurt,these kinds of things really do mess with everything,and truth the car market is crap right now. Sending positive energy your way my friend


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

So sorry to hear that happened and truly thankful nobody was seriously hurt, could have been a lot worse.

Hope the insurance company doesn’t try to screw you but at least used car values are up now, so maybe you’ll get top dollar.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Glad you aware not injured


----------

